# Dear Mr Roley



## Limeydog (Dec 4, 2004)

Dear Mr Roley,

Can I take this opportunity to tell you how disappointed i am at your responce to the posting from Satt. I believe that you are an experienced martial artist (20 years + of study) yet the way you are talking to new members is disgraceful. You are giving us all a bad name. So what if Satt is new to the martial arts? That does not give you the right to bully him, why don't you lead by example and help mold the young mind of a beginner martial artist. Your actions do not make me believe that you are in any teaching position. I can appreciate that you live and train in Japan, that in iteself is respectable, your thoughts, words and deeds however are not. I think it is time to climb down from your ivory tower and practice what you preach. I think you owe Satt an apology. If Satt is not around in the next five years I think it may have to do with the actions of certain martial elders who should know better than the actions of a relative beginner in the martial arts. This letter is not meant as a personal attack to you but as a martial artist and teacher I really don't appreciate bullies. 

Regards
Patrick Pace


----------



## Limeydog (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow I have just found out that Mr Roley is a moderator for Martial Talk. that is very disappointing. To me that is an abuse of power to shoot down a new member/beginner in martial arts. I presume I shall be suspended for speaking my mind or ex communicated...

Later


----------



## GAB (Dec 5, 2004)

Limeydog said:
			
		

> Dear Mr Roley,
> 
> Can I take this opportunity to tell you how disappointed i am at your responce to the posting from Satt. I believe that you are an experienced martial artist (20 years + of study) yet the way you are talking to new members is disgraceful. You are giving us all a bad name. So what if Satt is new to the martial arts? That does not give you the right to bully him, why don't you lead by example and help mold the young mind of a beginner martial artist. Your actions do not make me believe that you are in any teaching position. I can appreciate that you live and train in Japan, that in iteself is respectable, your thoughts, words and deeds however are not. I think it is time to climb down from your ivory tower and practice what you preach. I think you owe Satt an apology. If Satt is not around in the next five years I think it may have to do with the actions of certain martial elders who should know better than the actions of a relative beginner in the martial arts. This letter is not meant as a personal attack to you but as a martial artist and teacher I really don't appreciate bullies.
> 
> ...


I was thinking this very thing when I read his post. 
I thought to myself don't go there Gary you have been warned and warned, so I waited, thank you.
Regards, Gary


----------



## gmunoz (Dec 5, 2004)

Limeydog said:
			
		

> Dear Mr Roley,
> 
> Can I take this opportunity to tell you how disappointed i am at your responce to the posting from Satt. I believe that you are an experienced martial artist (20 years + of study) yet the way you are talking to new members is disgraceful. You are giving us all a bad name. So what if Satt is new to the martial arts? That does not give you the right to bully him, why don't you lead by example and help mold the young mind of a beginner martial artist. Your actions do not make me believe that you are in any teaching position. I can appreciate that you live and train in Japan, that in iteself is respectable, your thoughts, words and deeds however are not. I think it is time to climb down from your ivory tower and practice what you preach. I think you owe Satt an apology. If Satt is not around in the next five years I think it may have to do with the actions of certain martial elders who should know better than the actions of a relative beginner in the martial arts. This letter is not meant as a personal attack to you but as a martial artist and teacher I really don't appreciate bullies.
> 
> ...


I must say that I completely agree...  This is an open forum, however that response was in bad taste - especially from a mod.  Shame on you...


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2004)

O.K... I am speaking as Paul Janulis the longstanding member rather then a mod for the moment because I am a very new Moderator, and I don't Moderate the ninjitsu forum. So, please don't take this as an official statement...

You all may have valid concerns, however, I don't feel it is appropriate to have a public discussion about any MT member, staff or otherwise, in a negative manner like this. 

This could have all been handled through the report to mod feature, and PM's to admins. if necissary. IMHO, I think that future concerns of this nature should be handled this way. That being said, your concerns have/will be heard, and will be dealt with accordingly by the appropriate staff member.

As to Don being a Mod, he is fairly new at it just like me. We are still learning the ropes, and mistakes may be made. So, I ask that you please be patient with me and any new staff member.

That said, I am asking that you please discontinue posting on this thread until the correct staff member can handle this accordingly...

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## gmunoz (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you Paul. I went ahead and reported the post. Again, thank you.


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, We must learn about the good and the bad stuffs (the comments). So others do not make the same mistakes?  Thanks....Aloha


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 5, 2004)

I challenge Satt to prove Don wrong.


----------



## Satt (Dec 5, 2004)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I challenge Satt to prove Don wrong.


That's actually a good call Nimravus. I appreciate the love guys, but please don't get yourself booted at my expense. I need someone to talk to you know. LOL. I allready said I am done with that section anyway. I am not worried about it. Don had some pretty good points and I took the good and ignored the rest. I have been dabbling in different martial arts for several years. I am just trying to pick one and go with it full force. Don't worry, I will be around in five years. I am not gonna just quit because of a little constructive critisism.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 5, 2004)

A few days ago at Honbu there was a guy whom by accident wore gi pants with the Genbukan logotype on it...wonder what would happen if someone did the same with a TSD outfit?


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 5, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> Don had some pretty good points and I took the good and ignored the rest.



Don't ignore the rest. I am pleased with the private message you sent me, but I will stand ready to kick you in the pants whenever you need it. The best learning experiences I have had have not been pleasent.

Sometimes you need a friend to lend a shoulder to cry on. Sometimes you need a friend to tell you that you are acting like a jerk and to shape up before others pick up on the fact. You have gotten some damn good advice on this forum, but always managed to find an excuse to ignore it and do what you wanted to. It would help my reputation as a nice guy if I went along with this, but would that _really_ help you in the long run?

You want to ask questions? Fine. Don't be afraid if the answers are not what you wanted. I care too much about honesty to give you anything other than what I think is in your best interest.


----------



## Satt (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, what I meant by ignore the rest was just that I took in the advice, but ignored the bad feelings. Yes, I am a sensitive man. LOL.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 5, 2004)

Limeydog said:
			
		

> Dear Mr Roley,
> 
> 1) Can I take this opportunity to tell you how disappointed i am at your responce to the posting from Satt. I believe that you are an experienced martial artist (20 years + of study) yet the way you are talking to new members is disgraceful.
> 
> ...


 
      1)Im not. 

      2)Really?? How so?

      3)If he is really in it for the long haul hell suck it up and get over it. 

      4)How? By wiping his backside for him and holding his hand until the guy can pass a shodan test in a real dojo?

 5)I think they do. Hell I kicked my best friend of 20 years out of my dojo..he got over and trains in something else now. Sometimes being in the postion of a "sensei" is not always an cheerful one and sometimes you have to do stuff the doesnt make everyone feel all warm and fuzzy. This is something you can't learn by video instruction.......:wink2:

      6)Really? Why? Lots of people do it..in fact anybody can do it.

 7)I think its time people start teaching the not just the easy lessons to young people but also the hard onesotherwise they will grow up to be a generation of whiners that need to have everything spoon fed to them. 
 It's called building character. 

      8)I think you owe Don one.

      9)Bull! If you had any different intent you would have sent it by email or PM


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 5, 2004)

Limeydog said:
			
		

> Wow I have just found out that Mr Roley is a moderator for Martial Talk. that is very disappointing. To me that is an abuse of power to shoot down a new member/beginner in martial arts. I presume I shall be suspended for speaking my mind or ex communicated...
> 
> Later


 
 No, no personal attack intended at all.:bs:


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 5, 2004)

gmunoz said:
			
		

> I must say that I completely agree... This is an open forum, however that response was in bad taste - especially from a mod. Shame on you...


 Are you saying that from something you learned while on suspension from MT for being rude or did it just come to you????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Gentlemen....enough, ok?

I fully realize that to a number of folks my comments are about as effrective as a UN traffic cop, but...enough.


1 - Don is a moderator here for our Traditional ninjutsu forum.  Not the Ninjutsu general, not the TKD, and not the SKH.  His comments were as 1 member to another.

2 - He responded based on what he saw, and what he thought would help.  The approach was a bit more direct and blunt than most of us are used to.  Welcome to the wonderful world of "Culture Shock".  I honestly believe that 90% of American martial artists would fail (prosibly myself included) if confronted with traditional training.  But hell, boot camp isn't for everyone either.

3 - The 2 individuals (Don and SATT) seem to have resolved things.  SATT seemed to understand what Don was saying, and was able to filter out the "bothersome wording choices" in the message.

4 - Suspensions..... no, not for this one. I see this as a clarification, not an attack, and Don has asked that it remain open so that he can get feedback as well.  However since it has nothing to do with SKH, we will move it to the Ninjutsu-general area (which is not under Dons moderation either, for those keeping score)

5 - Abuse of Power - Umm, no.  Don stated his opinion.  Being a mod doesn't stop anyone from being able to do that, and it also doesn't make what is said 'official policy' either.  

Don lives in Japan, trains Japanese style, in a traditional Japanese art. Other than an actual Japanese, he (and the other folks in similar situations) are the closest you will get to actual intel. I've found too often that the information found in tour books and websites to be limited, or impractical due to various mistranslations. The intel I get from guys like Don and Robert is pretty consistant, so I deem it as reliable. You don't have to like the messenger, but open the minds to the message.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Dec 5, 2004)

I really didn't want to get into this as I don't like to discuss other people, but I have to agree with RRouuselot. Stop whining. I think Mr. Roley comes off a bit harsh sometimes - I've read a lot of his postings on various martial arts related fora - however, my respect for his honesty and his good intentions override any personal feelings for his word choices.

If we were in a sewing circle, and discussing topics on a quilting forum, I'd understand how some might be offended by the no nonsense attitude, but guess what? This is a martial arts forum! I suspect that most of the people posting here are or are aspiring to be martial artists / fighters / warriors. If you get upset over a few honest words, then you certainly don't have the fighting spirit necessary to survive a dangerous situation.

If you don't like what someone has to say, you have the right to let them know, but I recommend that you first look inside yourself and find out what it is about you (your ego) that took offense.

Satt admitted he is a sensitive man. There is nothing wrong with that. I too am quite sensitive. One can be sensitive and still be a strong warrior. Sometimes you just have to suck it up, stop whining, and display your personal power by not reacting to every little stab you feel. What do you think would happen in a combat situation if you showed discomfort, anger, or fear? Think the enemy will be sympathetic and appologize - not likely. This is not to say that you should think of people that rub you the wrong way on this forum as enemies, but in any uncomfotable situation, it's best to "never let them see you sweat."

Don, keep up the good work. I have learned so much from you. Don't ever change! :asian:


----------



## Limeydog (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks Shizen,

You have just helped put alot of things into perspective.

Regards
Patrick


----------



## Limeydog (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm not suspended...I spoke my mind, standing up for what I believed in much like Mr Roley. You and other people don't have to agree with that, respect it would be nice as everyone has a difference of opinion thats what makes this forum what it is...I understand where Mr Roley now comes from, I just thought it could have been handled with a little bit more care...I guess the same could have been said about my post. I spoke my mind about what I thought and felt. I respect alot of people on this forum, even if I don't personally agree with what they do or say. As for being called a crybaby...oh well opinions vary but I can live with it.

I look forward to further posts good or bad

Regards


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2004)

Limeydog said:
			
		

> I spoke my mind, standing up for what I believed in much like Mr Roley. You and other people don't have to agree with that, respect it would be nice as everyone has a difference of opinion thats what makes this forum what it is



Well said!  I think that no matter what the discussion, no matter which forum, etc. there will always be disagreements.  If the disagreements seem to be getting heated, there are a number of options that you can take.

1- Report the post to a mod.

2- There is an ignore feature on everyones profile.  If you don't want to read or hear from someone, its there to use.

3- Email or PM the person.

Its very hard to always make sure that what is being typed is going to be totally understood by everyone reading it.  Rather than always jumping the gun, stop and think about whats being said, and try to find a better way to discuss it calmly rather than turning to a flame!

Mike


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 5, 2004)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> A few days ago at Honbu there was a guy whom by accident wore gi pants with the Genbukan logotype on it...wonder what would happen if someone did the same with a TSD outfit?



Well, Friday night I & Ter wore regular shirts and 511 Tactical pants to Soke's Hombu class. . .

On the other hand, Soke hasn't taught on Friday nights following Daikomyosai/Tai Kai events for the past couple of years, so we weren't expecting a class, just came by for a farewell look.

However, we did make a point of asking George Ohashi if it would be all right to train, and he said "Absolutely!". And Soke seemed perfectly happy to see us as well.

Speaking of Daikomyosai: Don, I know you usually don't go because you train there year 'round, but this was one you may later kick yourself for not attending (and getting the whisky I'd brought for you, which I'm drinking with great satisfaction as I type this). When the video comes out from Quest, it's going to be an absolute "must-see"!!!


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 5, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> Speaking of Daikomyosai: Don, I know you usually don't go because you train there year 'round, but this was one you may later kick yourself for not attending (and getting the whisky I'd brought for you, which I'm drinking with great satisfaction as I type this). When the video comes out from Quest, it's going to be an absolute "must-see"!!!



I heard at the demo yesterday that you guys completely filled both sides of the first floor tatami room at Ayase and you were still so crowded you kept backing into each other.

No thank you. I will put off going until it is so damn cold that all you kilt-wearing barbarians stay home for fear of having something freeze and break off.  :supcool:


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 6, 2004)

> I will put off going until it is so damn cold that all you kilt-wearing barbarians stay home for fear of having something freeze and break off.



*ahem*


----------



## Enson (Dec 6, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 1 - Don is a moderator here for our Traditional ninjutsu forum. Not the Ninjutsu general, not the TKD, and not the SKH. His comments were as 1 member to another..


 we both know that is a bunch of lies! don and all mods are a direct reflection of martial talk! (thats what the mod charter refers to anyway) why all of the sudden does his post sound so innocent. don's agendas are very obvious. he hates everything that steps outside of his box.  its nice that you came to his rescue. his unrepented attitude is making all mods look bad.  but i know for a fact that no action will be done against him. becoming a mod makes you and untouchable as i have seen from experience. so he will go one insulting and nothing will be done about it. sorry *limeydog, satt, shiro, wasabi, ralph, gmunoz, genin andrew*, and all the others he has ran off or attempted to run off this board. now that is an example all should follow! 

peace


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 6, 2004)

*Moderator Note. 
  Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. 

 Please review our sniping policy. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314 Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

  -Technopunk
  -MT Moderator-*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2004)

Sigh....



			
				Enson said:
			
		

> we both know that is a bunch of lies! don and all mods are a direct reflection of martial talk! (thats what the mod charter refers to anyway)


 The moderator guidelines (which you also signed) cover a great many things. Your own actions when you wore the hat also reflected upon us.



> why all of the sudden does his post sound so innocent. don's agendas are very obvious. he hates everything that steps outside of his box.


  I see his post as a blunt, no coddling attempt to help.  Not an attack.

  A couple of people have approached me citing concerns over various moderators, and former moderators agendas. 

  I disagree on the 'hates everything' outside of his box bit.



> its nice that you came to his rescue.


  Thanks.  The mental picture of me, in armour riding to save Don (who is up in a tower wearing a white dress) was quite funny.   But since we already decided Don is Shrek, that would make me either Fiona or Donkey....and I don't quite look like Eddie Murphy.....or whatshername.



> his unrepented attitude is making all mods look bad.


 If in that message Don had done something wrong, it would have been addressed. We have been discussing a few areas of concern, and have made suggestions on fixing them, which has been well received.



> but i know for a fact that no action will be done against him. becoming a mod makes you and untouchable as i have seen from experience.


 That is wrong. Moderators and Administrators have been suspended in the past for rules violations, and warnings have been issued in many occations.



> so he will go one insulting and nothing will be done about it. sorry *limeydog, satt, shiro, wasabi, ralph, gmunoz, genin andrew*, and all the others he has ran off or attempted to run off this board. now that is an example all should follow!


 Some of those mentioned are still here, and I have been in communications with those who have brought their concerns to me or Seig. Some of their issues we saw as valid, others as little more than difference of opinion. As to "running people off of the board", "professional behavior", etc....there are others who engaged in far worse...

*This is for everyone: If you have a problem with a MartialTalk Staff Member, please contact either Seig or myself, or both of us. We will be happy to discuss your concerns privately, investigate them and if we see a problem, to take action accordingly.*


----------



## Bester (Dec 6, 2004)

Enson, you have little room to complain about "moderator" decorum, considering your own behavior when you were a mod.  Don may be blunt, but you are dense, and your personal agenda to invalidate traditional training so you can somehow validate your own fraud of an instructor is real old.

There is a saying "let he who is without sin cast the first stone".  You might be aware of it.  Well Pastor, I do not think, based on your own postings that you are the one to attack Don, or anyone.

Stop being a jerk, and maybe folks will be more open to dealing with you.  If you have not already turned them all off to you, that is.  

-Al.


----------



## Enson (Dec 6, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> Enson, you have little room to complain about "moderator" decorum, considering your own behavior when you were a mod. Don may be blunt, but you are dense, and your personal agenda to invalidate traditional training so you can somehow validate your own fraud of an instructor is real old.
> 
> There is a saying "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". You might be aware of it. Well Pastor, I do not think, based on your own postings that you are the one to attack Don, or anyone.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advise...

i find it interesting when people try and get the church and use it against you. that that is some reason why one should not have or express their opinion. sounds like a "school yard bully". anyway any discussion about bible should be brought up in "the study" forum.


----------



## Bester (Dec 6, 2004)

You are welcome.  I give good advice.  Unfortunately, the mind and heart must be open to receiving the message.  We are not talking about the christian bible.  We are talking about "moderator" actions, specifically as referenced by me, your own.

I never said "do not express your opinion".
I said "stop being a jerk".
That is "tew" different things.
Unless your only opinion is that of a jerk. 
I suspect you are capable of greater, and would much prefer if you would prove me right here, rather than wrong.


----------



## Enson (Dec 6, 2004)

*HA* ha ha ha!

don't *TSU MI*!
can you raise your level of sniping please?


----------



## Bester (Dec 6, 2004)

I dunno....will you or your brother then whine some more?


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 6, 2004)

Bester,
Thank you for coming to my defense. But I do not see any reason for you to do so. I honestly am not too worried about anything Enson saying in this thread hurting the opinion of people I care about.

The matter has been dealt with, but the screaming is not over. I would prefer it if you did not add to the screaming but instead sat back with me and watched the fun. opcorn:


----------



## Enson (Dec 6, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> The matter has been dealt with, but the screaming is not over. I would prefer it if you did not add to the screaming but instead sat back with me and watched the fun. opcorn:


does that mean i'm getting in trouble?


----------



## Bester (Dec 6, 2004)

Done. I will refrain from any further replies to Enson or his brother.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2004)

MOD WARNING
Gentelmen: *Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. *


----------



## Enson (Dec 6, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> MOD WARNING
> Gentelmen: *Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. *


will do... sorry.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 6, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> his *unrepented* attitude is....


_Unrepented??? _

_


			
				Don Roley said:
			
		


			The matter has been dealt with, but the screaming is not over. I would prefer it if you did not add to the screaming but instead sat back with me and watched the fun. opcorn:.
		
Click to expand...

_
_Can I get an AMEN! Yes, do I hear an AMEN!_

_Gassho._


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2004)

Again----If someone is not interested in reading someones post, please use the ignore feature that is found on their profile!  There are also the PM and email features that can and should be used!!

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2004)

Y'know....the way some folks fight on message boards, if I didn't know better, I'd think they were jilted lovers or something......

Guys, (and I'll name names here) This is for Enson, Bester and Gmunoz.
Either play nice, OR  use the included features and Ignore each other, and stop the personal attacks, shots, et-all, NOW!
Or else leave.

I checked your profiles, and unless y'all are lyin, you are all over 18, which means your legally adults.

Act like one.

2 of you are supposed to be church leaders.  I've read your bios, please, act like the leaders I and many others think you can be.  I, and many others would prefer it if you would. The stuff we've seen here doesn't repressent either of you in a good light. 


MartialTalk is not about egos, and personal attacks...at least, not my vision of it. You can present an opinion, you can present facts.  You don't have to act like a jerk, and embarass yourself, and those around you, even while enjoying the protection of a few thousand miles of real world distance.  Either figure out what you need to do to peacefully co-exist, or we will have no choice but to remove the disruptive influences.

I hope that is clear to all.


----------



## gmunoz (Dec 6, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Y'know....the way some folks fight on message boards, if I didn't know better, I'd think they were jilted lovers or something......
> 
> Guys, (and I'll name names here) This is for Enson, Bester and Gmunoz.
> Either play nice, OR use the included features and Ignore each other, and stop the personal attacks, shots, et-all, NOW!
> ...


Bob,

What have I said since Sunday that includes me in this list?  Please check your records and retract your statements concerning me... I have intentionally not responded publicly to the statements made in these forums since my return. Again, please check your records of my public posts...


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2004)

gmunoz said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> What have I said since Sunday that includes me in this list?  Please check your records and retract your statements concerning me... I have intentionally not responded publicly to the statements made in these forums since my return. Again, please check your records of my public posts...



He could very well be referring to past practice of the mentioned people.

Mike


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2004)

Stuff that should be handled by email has been posted on a public forum. wow.
Mods battling mods. bashing of long distance instruction. Bujinkan vs Toshindo. 

I love you guys.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm including comments made in the numerous reports that have been sent in, etc. by all parties. But you are right, your public statements that I recall have been fine, and the private ones were the tamest of the batch, I think. 

 The point here is, the 3 of you are like fire and gas. The explosive combination when you are all beating each other up, is distracting at best, and damaging at worst. I think the constant flaming is turning folks away, and it has to stop. You all care, else you wouldn't fight so hard, but please, think about what it looks like to the outsiders?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Stuff that should be handled by email has been posted on a public forum. wow.
> Mods battling mods. bashing of long distance instruction. Bujinkan vs Toshindo.
> 
> I love you guys.


 Not quite. I don't believe mods are arguing with mods here.

but still "Stuff that should be handled by email has been posted on a public forum. "
Yeah...that sums it up I think.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 6, 2004)

Everyone needs to drop this.

  Its getting old, boring and stupid... and others need to quit fanning the flames. 

 If I have to go to Seig and ask him to come down with an iron boot I will... and I will ask him to make it extra iron-y on toast, because as easygoing as I am,* Im tired of everyone's behavior.*

  Piece of advice to you all... if you wanna fight... go do it in the Dojo.


----------



## Enson (Dec 6, 2004)

i have only presented what i know to be truth and facts. if that offends some...


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ugh.  :disgust:  :disgust:  :disgust: 

I'm with Kaith. Grow the hell up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i have only presented what i know to be truth and facts. if that offends some...


 The facts have been refuted, you just refuse to see either them or seek additional information.

As to Truth....
 Not knowing how close the truth is,
we seek it far away
--what a pity!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 7, 2004)

* Mod. Note. 

 Thread Split Per Request. 

  -TECHNOPUNK
  -MT Moderator-*


----------



## Inferno (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, first of all.  Let it be known that I haven't read the whole thread as I can probably imagine it's bickering and some off topic posts.  So before I go wander off topic with something I'd like to say my opinion, as a new member to MartialTalk and a beginner of Martial Arts.

On "my" thread Don Roley wasn't as encouraging as I would have expected.  But he did ask the right questions.  He questioned whether my interest in Ninjutsu was "a holdover from an adolesecent fantasy", which in itself sounds somewhat harsh.  He meant it as helpful critisism though.  If I didn't consider that fact, I may get into it and find that it really wasn't for me and I wasted time and money.

I admit Don Roley doesn't seem to be the friendliest person on the board (from what I have seen anyway) but he's someone I'd definatly look up to for advice.  Call me crazy.

Anyway, I can see both sides of the argument.  Some people don't respond well to helpful constructive critisism, and that's alright, thats why there are different teaching methods, he's just doign what he seems to  be best at.

So anyway, if you've read this far, you're probably sick of my opinion.  

Adieu.

P.S. Any errors in spelling, grammar, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 8, 2004)

Inferno said:
			
		

> On "my" thread Don Roley wasn't as encouraging as I would have expected. But he did ask the right questions. He questioned whether my interest in Ninjutsu was "a holdover from an adolesecent fantasy", which in itself sounds somewhat harsh. He meant it as helpful critisism though. If I didn't consider that fact, I may get into it and find that it really wasn't for me and I wasted time and money.
> 
> 1) I admit Don Roley doesn't seem to be the friendliest person on the board (from what I have seen anyway) but he's someone I'd definatly look up to for advice. Call me crazy.
> 
> Anyway, I can see both sides of the argument. Some people don't respond well to helpful constructive critisism, and that's alright, thats why there are different teaching methods, he's just doign what he seems to be best at





         1)[font=&quot]      [/font]I have spoken to Don face to face over a few beers as well as by telephone and have always found him to be a pretty friendly guy. We see eye to eye on many things.maybe its because we both live and train in Japan.
 Training in Japan is obviously different and does open your eyes and mind to another way of looking at your art.for better or worse. 
 One of the first things people notice about training here is that you dont really get that warm and fuzzy atmosphere like you would in dojo in other countries. People are pretty serious.You will rarely find any dojo daycare, shopping mall dojo or things of this nature.  By and large dojo are run like the military.usually fairly serious, folks dont spend a whole lot of time on PC ways to explain things. On the other hand people that train are friendly and if you have been in the dojo long enough you are treated like family and not just in the friendly sense of the word but like a real relative. 

  Just my two yen worth.........


----------



## sojobow (Dec 8, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 2 - He responded based on what he saw, and what he thought would help. The approach was a bit more direct and blunt than most of us are used to. Welcome to the wonderful world of "Culture Shock". *I honestly believe that 90% of American martial artists would fail (prosibly myself included) if confronted with traditional training.* But hell, boot camp isn't for everyone either.
> .


You've got to be kidding us!!!!!!!!  Well, you did leave 10% of use poor Americans.


----------



## sojobow (Dec 8, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *Moderator Note. *
> *Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. *
> 
> *Please review our sniping policy. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314 Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.*
> ...


Before we go looking at this link, it there now a *written paragraph defining what is considered a "Martial Talk Sniping Policy" ?*  If not, just write one for us and stop sending us on these wild-goose-chases.  Thanx.


----------



## sojobow (Dec 8, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> we both know that is a bunch of lies! don and all mods are a direct reflection of martial talk! (thats what the mod charter refers to anyway) why all of the sudden does his post sound so innocent. don's agendas are very obvious. he hates everything that steps outside of his box. its nice that you came to his rescue. his unrepented attitude is making all mods look bad. but i know for a fact that no action will be done against him. becoming a mod makes you and untouchable as i have seen from experience. so he will go one insulting and nothing will be done about it. sorry *limeydog, satt, shiro, wasabi, ralph, gmunoz, genin andrew*, and all the others he has ran off or attempted to run off this board. now that is an example all should follow!
> 
> peace


Now how long did it take you to figure this one out?  Told everyone this 2 weeks after I came here.  It is obvious - is it not?


----------



## yariman (Dec 8, 2004)

sojobow said:
			
		

> Before we go looking at this link, it there now a *written paragraph defining what is considered a "Martial Talk Sniping Policy" ?*  If not, just write one for us and stop sending us on these wild-goose-chases.  Thanx.


 Reading this too hard? It is at the bottom of the site.  Last post by SEIG.
*Terms and Conditions


*


----------



## yariman (Dec 9, 2004)

It ovbiously is.  Coward! "[You really think you know something don't you newbie?]" 
 cabeza de la mierda.

 I know martial arts not "rewind", "Pause" and "return before friday". I very much quite obviously know more than you.  hahaha


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 9, 2004)

_*Moderator Note. *
*Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. *

*Please review our sniping policy. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314 Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.*

*-Technopunk*
*-MT Moderator-*_


----------



## Enson (Dec 9, 2004)

yariman said:
			
		

> cabeza de la mierda.


your spanish tense is off. but if you are saying what i think you're trying to say... then you are trying to cuss in spanish. and there is no such thing as "acojonado".


----------



## yariman (Dec 9, 2004)

Speak to the foot.

Usted tiene un pene minúsculo.
Cómo usted debe odiarse.
Su cerebro es incluso más minúsculo.
Su nacimiento era obviamente castigo del dios.
Sympathise I con su familia en su deshonra.
¿Quizás usted debe considerar suicidio?
es la única manera honorable encontrar el rescate.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> your spanish tense is off. but if you are saying what i think you're trying to say... then you are trying to cuss in spanish. and there is no such thing as "acojonado".


 Babelfish translates it as "put the wind up"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

yariman said:
			
		

> Speak to the foot.
> 
> Usted tiene un pene minúsculo.
> Cómo usted debe odiarse.
> ...


 It's 'Speak to the Hand'.  *sigh*

 Why do I feel I'm trapped in an Eminem video now?

 The "translation" according to the fish...is giberish.


> You have a very small penis.
> How you must hate yourself.
> Its brain is even very small.
> Its birth was obvious punishment of the God.
> ...


----------



## gmunoz (Dec 9, 2004)

Somebody needs to get a better Spanish dictionary! Stick to English please!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

The closest I ever got to understanding Spanish was threatening my Spanish 1 teacher with deportation. (She was a lovely lady who was one of the few shining lights in my highschool days.  She loved my warped sence of humor.  )


----------



## Enson (Dec 9, 2004)

when you use "you" instead of "your"... makes you think not just spanish but english dictionary.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

*Stick Time*

1 - It is apparent that a small number of folks can not play well with others. 
2 - It is apparent that a small number of folks are abusing the forums tools and resources.
3 - It is apparent that a small number of folks are incapable of respecting this forums policies.

This will be resolved and the problems will end.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 9, 2004)

.....opcorn:


----------



## Tgace (Dec 9, 2004)

Wheres the bunker around here??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

Tom, I'm dusting off some bunker busters here that'll make ol Archie himself proud!


----------



## Enson (Dec 9, 2004)

:jediduel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

*Admin Notice #1*

 Due to comments made via the PM system, the Rep System and on the forum themselves, as fall out from this "War", Bester, SojoBow and Yariman have been suspended, for varying lengths of time.

 Due to false information in the profile, as well as the above abuses, Yariman is banned.
 (Sorry guys, she isn't the japanese porn star.)

 Warnings have been issued to several individuals as well.

 This is the beginning...there will be more fall out as we complete our examinations.  Further disruptions of any of the ninjutsu forums (or the rest of the site) will not be tolerated.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 9, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> *Admin Notice #1*
> 
> 
> (Sorry guys, she isn't the japanese porn star.)


 
 Bummer.......


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 9, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> *Admin Notice #1*
> Due to comments made via the PM system, the Rep System


Why are comments made privately able to be used as grounds for suspension or banning? Why bother making private comments if they are still regarded as grounds for suspension? ren't they supposed to be "private"?



			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Yariman is banned.
> (Sorry guys, she isn't the japanese porn star.)


Gotta admit though, "_YARIMAN_" (slut) was a good choice for a screen name! _Sounds _like _yari_ (spear) man, but there's a twist!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

There is a line between 'opinion' and 'abuse'.  The rep system is subject to the same rules as the rest of the forum, despite its anonymous nature.  PMs/Emails are usually not considered in such things, unless someone forwards them to us for investigation (IE threats or harassment).


----------

